# Steam tip for Silvia v2



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

I remember looking into this a while ago. I seem to remember that the consensus was the silvia doesn't have the capacity for a multi hole tip - is this the case? If not, any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

stay with the one holed tip. I tried a 4 hole and its no way suitable for this small boiler. 1 hole makes good micro foam


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stay with the one whole ,I think silvia used to put a multi whole tip on the v3 at one point ,the changed it back to a single whole after customer feedback .


----------



## djoberg (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm going to take this opportunity to ask a question (as a new owner of the Silvia V3 and the Rocky grinder) about steaming on the Silvia V3. I warm up my machine for about 18 minutes (including purging the steam wand). When I'm steaming my milk (for a latte) the light comes on about 20 seconds into the process. I've been led to believe I should quit steaming when the light comes on but I continue on until my milk reaches about 150 degrees (usually 45 seconds in all). My milk has tasted good every time so am I okay continuing with the steaming even though the light has come on? Why does the light come on? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Its good for the light to stay on during steaming as this shows the heating element is active. when the lights off you are going downhill rapidly and steam will decrease. you will get used to surfing the element for steaming, but it seems you are doing everything right.


----------



## djoberg (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks glevum for your quick reply. I actually wrote to Rancillio with the same question and I just received the following reply from them: The light functions as an indicator. The light, lights up whenever the heating element is heating the water. So when the main switch is activated the light - lights up until the machine gets to temp (about 100 celsius) to make a proper espresso shot. As one makes shot(s) the heater will turn off and on to keep the temp at 100 celsius.

When a person turns on the steam switch it now raises the temp of the water to 140 degrees celsius which causes steam to form and some pressure to raise in the boiler, So now the steam wand will make great steam. While someone is steaming milk the light will turn on again as the temp will decrease and the heater will need to turn back on. There would be no problem to keep steaming milk while if the light comes on during the process. Once that milk is finished it would be best to wait until the light turns off before starting to steam the next pitcher of milk. Waiting for the light to turn off before starting the next pitcher will assure the user that there is plenty of steam and heat to make a good pitcher of hot milk.

So for best results whether a person is making espresso or steaming milk they should wait to start the process until the light turns off (light off = machine ready to go), then finish that product not worrying about the light turning on or off. Then it would be best to wait for the light to turn off to start the next product.

We hope this is of assistance and thank you for supporting the Rancilio product line!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

yes they are right its a boiler element indicator light to tell you its ready to start steaming as its reached its maximum temperature. but i found it a lot better to start steaming slightly earlier before the light goes out so the element is constantly heating during this process, the trick is not let the light go out as hotter steam makes better microfoam. as you have to temp surf to make espresso to flash the steam off down to 93 degress ish, you also need to temp surf the steaming side. some say a downside to a single boiler but once you get used to it, i loved it. A fantastic little machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> yes they are right its a boiler element indicator light to tell you its ready to start steaming as its reached its maximum temperature. but i found it a lot better to start steaming slightly earlier before the light goes out so the element is constantly heating during this process, the trick is not let the light go out as hotter steam makes better microfoam. as you have to temp surf to make espresso to flash the steam off down to 93 degress ish, you also need to temp surf the steaming side. some say a downside to a single boiler but once you get used to it, i loved it. A fantastic little machine.


Out of interest glevum ,did you pull espresso first and then steam? Also what would the limits of the volume of milk you could steam at one time were. I never really had to do more than 6oz in a go , so was unsure .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

espresso 1st. if i kept the element light on, could steam a 75cl motta jug for two 10 fl oz lattes no problem. if the element went out it started to drop and micro foam was naff. re filled boiler immediatley afterwards. hooray for the HX machine though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> espresso 1st. if i kept the element light on, could steam a 75cl motta jug for two 10 fl oz lattes no problem. if the element went out it started to drop and micro foam was naff. re filled boiler immediatley afterwards. hooray for the HX machine though!


Yep hurrah for steam power . Tough the silvia is still the better single boiler steamer versus a gaggia etc.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i think i did push it to its limits over the four years i had it. workhorse of a machine!


----------

